# Altima reliability and common problems to expect?



## logout (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello,

Can I ask a question about Altima reliability? I am thinking about buying a used '96 Altima GXE with 96,000 miles on it. I had a look at it today and overall it looked fine. Gear shift (automatic) was smooth, tranny fluid color was bright red, braking was fine, and acceleration was good. Some rust on the body but manageable.

I am planning to drive this car about 3 or 4 more years if I buy it. What are the common problems does Altima show as it gets older? (Can it be reliable until reaching 140,000 miles?) What kinds of parts do I have to replace if I decide to buy this car? The seller said that battery was replaced several months ago and the Altima did not have any 100,000 miles maintenance schedule checkup yet.

I made an offer of $2300 but the seller insists on having definitely at least $2500 but I am not so sure this is a reasonable price... Mechanically the car looked nice but the interior was not clean at all. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I have the same year make and model.
Expect to replace the intake manifold gasket, which will fail. To test this spray carb cleaner around the intake manifold, if the idle quiets down there is a leak. Bad news is unless you can repair it yourself expect to pay $600.00 most in labor for $30-40 in gaskets

Expect to replace the distributor. Oil migrates pass the seal into the distributor and fouls up the sensing, so basically your car will shut down whe you least expect while drive. Cost is $500

EGR valves usually need to be replaced. as the miles rack on.


Defintaly check the intake leak before you make that purchase. It does not matter how well maintained the current owner is with the car. The gasket will leak over time. Do an advance search and you'll see what I mean.

The good news is besides these issues, the car is very reliable I have 214K and it still is running strong.


Frank


----------



## logout (Apr 6, 2007)

What about transmission and power steering rack-and-pinion? The tranny fluid was bright red but I am wondering if people are experiencing transmission problems. For Taurus, the tranny is known to be weak and needs frequent fluid change and additional preventative repair like installing a transmission cooler.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Unless abused the transmission, they last forever, its very reliable and only heard of a couple of people that have issues with them, the same for the rack and pinion. Though do expect to replace the drive shafts once the boots split open, so check them before you buy the car. but this is just common wear and tear on the car.

Frank


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

They also have front cover o-rings that are known to leak as well.


----------

